# Pé de galinha



## gato radioso

Olá gente:
Eu sei quão difícil é poder traduzir o humor mordaz ou o sarcasmo, é por isso que peço a vossa ajuda nisto:

Duas amigas conversam no autocarro, criticando outra que está ausente nesse momento:
-_Ayer me fijé.._ - diz uma - _que ¡Carmen tiene unas patas de gallo..!_
-_¿Patas de gallo, dices?_ - responde a outra malévola -_ ¡Tiene el corral entero!_

Meu intento:

-_Ontem reparei... que a Carmen tem uns pés de galinha..._
-_Pés de galinha, dizes? Ela tém a piara toda!_

Acham que em português fica natural? A situação é dessas em que, numa conversa informal, alguém sai-se com uma resposta rápida e ingeniosa, o que nós costumamos chamar _tener un golpe _se tiver graça -o qual já é discutível-.

PD: Tenho a dúvida de se estas rugas de expressão que aparecem à volta dos olhos quando as pessoas passam dos cinquenta podem também chamar-se _pegada de pata. _Ouviram isto alguma vez?

Gracias por leer.


----------



## jazyk

Não sei se é natural, porque não sei o que é piara.

Pegada de pata também não conheço.

O Priberam diz que piara remete a porcos: Consulte o significado / definição de piara no Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa, o dicionário online de português contemporâneo.


----------



## gato radioso

jazyk said:


> Não sei se é natural, porque não sei o que é piara.
> 
> Pegada de pata também não conheço.



Ok, achei que "piara" = como multidão de animais tais como galinhas, porcos... poderia valer, mesmo que "enxame" pode valer para insectos.
A ideia é que essa pessoa acha que a amiga não tém só umas poucas senão imensas rugas.


----------



## Ari RT

No Brasil, as patas de gallo são exatamente pés de galinha.
Quanto à resposta, para reproduzir o original em PT-BR eu diria que "ela tem é uma granja".


----------



## Guigo

gato radioso said:


> Ok, achei que "piara" = como multidão de animais tais como galinhas, porcos... poderia valer, mesmo que "enxame" pode valer para insectos.
> A ideia é que essa pessoa acha que a amiga não tém só umas poucas senão imensas rugas.



Usualmente, reservamos "enxame" para as abelhas, talvez por serem considerados 'insetos nobres' e mereçam alguma distinção.
Pra os demais insetos alados, geralmente daninhos, o mais comum é "nuvem": nuvem de cupins, nuvem de gafanhotos (aliás. há uma se aproximando do sul do Brasil, vinda da Argentina, na exata data de hoje).
Para os insetos rastejantes, que andam em fileiras ou gangues, usa-se "correição" e, também, já li "coorte", que achei um uso bem interessante, para o termo. Para os realmente destruidores, propagadores de doenças, arautos da morte, há o termo "exército" (falo de insetos, talkey?).


----------



## gato radioso

Ari RT said:


> No Brasil, as patas de gallo são exatamente pés de galinha.
> Quanto à resposta, para reproduzir o original em PT-BR eu diria que "ela tem é uma granja".


 ¡Guau, esa es buenísima!


----------



## gato radioso

Guigo said:


> Usualmente, reservamos "enxame" para as abelhas, talvez por serem considerados 'insetos nobres' e mereçam alguma distinção.
> Pra os demais insetos alados, geralmente daninhos, o mais comum é "nuvem": nuvem de cupins, nuvem de gafanhotos (aliás. há uma se aproximando do sul do Brasil, vinda da Argentina, na exata data de hoje).
> Para os insetos rastejantes, que andam em fileiras ou gangues, usa-se "correição" e, também, já li "coorte", que achei um uso bem interessante, para o termo. Para os realmente destruidores, propagadores de doenças, arautos da morte, há o termo "exército" (falo de insetos, talkey?).



Então, "piara" não é palavra comum para agrupações de animais tais como galinhas ou porcos?
(Tal como "rebaño" seria a palavra para vacas, ovelhas... ou "banco" para peixes)


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

gato radioso said:


> Acham que em português fica natural? A situação é dessas em que, numa conversa informal, alguém sai-se com uma resposta rápida e ingeniosa, o que nós costumamos chamar _tener un golpe _se tiver graça -o qual já é discutível-.



Bom dia, gato radioso. Se a situação é humorística, poder-se-á recorrer a licenças poéticas do tipo:

— Pés de galinha? Aquilo são pés de gavião!

Ou também:

— Só se forem pés de avestruz mesmo! 

Na verdade, diz-se pé de galinha correntemente para referir-se às rugas ao redor dos olhos duma pessoa (sendo ela homem ou especialmente mulher) em qualquer país da lusofonía. Se for para exagerar, então que aumentemos o tamanho do animal, em vez de recorrer a coletivos como "poleiro inteiro" e outros do género.  

Para mim, seria mais natural assim e menos empolado. 

¡Saludos cordiales desde Lila!


----------



## gato radioso

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> Bom dia, gato radioso. Se a situação é humorística, poder-se-á recorrer a licenças poéticas do tipo:
> 
> — Pés de galinha? Aquilo são pés de gavião!
> 
> Ou também:
> 
> — Só se forem pés de avestruz mesmo!
> 
> Na verdade, diz-se pé de galinha correntemente para referir-se às rugas ao redor dos olhos duma pessoa (sendo ela homem ou especialmente mulher) em qualquer país da lusofonía. Se for para exagerar, então que aumentemos o tamanho do animal, em vez de recorrer a coletivos como "poleiro inteiro" e outros do género.
> 
> Para mim, seria mais natural assim e menos empolado.
> 
> ¡Saludos cordiales desde Lila!


 Jajaja, gracias por tu aporte, es muy bueno.


----------



## gato radioso

Até agora, o que eu posso ver, lendo vossos posts é que ninguém defende o
_pegada de pata._
Existe realmente em português ou sou eu que estou enganado?


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

gato radioso said:


> Existe realmente em português ou sou eu que estou enganado?



Não digo que não exista. Sempre oiço, porém, _pés de galinha_ para referir-se às rugas ao redor dos olhos duma pessoa. 
Onde é que escutou a expressão? Há ao pé de si alguém que a empregue?


----------



## Vanda

Por aqui, ninguém vai entender pegada de pata.
Agora, gente, socorro, o Ari abusou.


----------



## jazyk

Aparentemente em Portugal há quem diga pata de galinha:  As rugas "pata de galinha", resultantes da idade e dos muitos franzires de sobrolho que Luis Filipe Menezes lhe causa de cada vez que fala também não são visíveis. Nem patas de galinha nem sequer patas de franga! 
Bolinando


----------



## jazyk

Perdão, o Gato Radioso quer saber acerca de "pegada de pata". O que achei acima é "pata de galinha". Pegada de galinha com esse sentido não achei na internet.


----------



## gato radioso

Julgo tê-la ouvido num filme ou na TV.
Pode ser que não fosse assim, se nem para os nativos soa familiar.

Ainda bem que era pegada de pata e não pegada de urso.


----------



## jazyk

Note que só nativos de algumas regiões do Brasil se pronunciaram até agora. Em outras regiões e países pode ser diferente.


----------



## gato radioso

jazyk said:


> Note que só nativos de algumas regiões do Brasil se pronunciaram até agora. Em outras regiões e países pode ser diferente.



Jesús, qué susto! Acha que ainda nos pode vir alguma pegada dessas?


----------



## jazyk

Acho que não, mas ninguém conhece todas as possibilidades e variedades de uma língua.


----------



## gato radioso

jazyk said:


> Acho que não, mas ninguém conhece todas as possibilidades e variedades de uma língua.



Bueno, estaremos preparados para todo.


----------



## englishmania

jazyk said:


> Aparentemente em Portugal há quem diga pata de galinha:  As rugas "pata de galinha", resultantes da idade e dos muitos franzires de sobrolho que Luis Filipe Menezes lhe causa de cada vez que fala também não são visíveis. Nem patas de galinha nem sequer patas de franga!
> Bolinando


Pés de galinha.


----------



## englishmania

O texto original refere-se às rugas no rosto?

Pés de galinha? Ela tem a capoeira inteira!

Pés de galinha? Ela tem (é)    pés/patas    de  ganso/pavão   (?)


----------



## Ari RT

Vanda said:


> Agora, gente, socorro, o Ari abusou.


Eu não. Só traduzi. A ideia pertence ao autor original, não matem o mensageiro. Devo confessar... no entanto... que a ideia... assim... meio que... custou-me um dia a caraminholar um certo incômodo. Não pelos meus pés de galinha, "quase" todos bem vindos sinais de muito riso. O "quase" ficou entre aspas por conta de um ou outro que foram mais bem consequência de pouco siso e por isso mesmo tiveram como efeito duplo riso.
Acontece que a figura de linguagem não faz sentido. Admito que a sociedade em média avalie as rugas como um "defeito" estético, como se o passar do tempo fosse evitável ou de alguma forma um "handicap". Mas o exagero de pés de galinha, a pele da face craquelada, a granja toda ali representada, especialmente a face tostada de sol e toda quebradinha... não consigo concordar que isso seja "feio". Como diz um amigo, muito a oeste e mais um pouco é onde fica o leste.

Registrada a minha defesa, noto que fui o único a interpretar "el corral entero" como MUITAS rugas. Mauritz, gato e englishmania viram como rugas MAIS PROFUNDAS. Talvez daí venha a ideia de pegadas de pata, animal mais pesado que a galinha. Mas estamos falando de pata = pé de animal ou de pata = fêmea do pato? Pata pé de animal não faz sentido, cada animal tem sua pegada e a generalidade da figura não serviria de metáfora para as rugas. Pegada de pata fêmea do pato levanta a dúvida quanto a porque pata e não pato, já que em ES as pegadas são de gallo. Além do mais, a pata e o pato têm de característico, de diferente das demais aves, as membranas interdigitais, que não vemos representadas nas rugas. Fisiologicamente falando, com o passar do tempo as rugas ficam mesmo mais profundas e também mais numerosas, de modo que as duas interpretações podem ser corretas. Metaforicamente, creio que quem tenha muitos sinais do passar do tempo tem MUITAS rugas e não rugas mais profundas.
De uma ou de outra forma, "pegadas de pata" não se usa no Brasil, que eu saiba.


----------



## jazyk

englishmania said:


> Pés de galinha.


O que significa este comentário ao meu comentário?


----------



## englishmania

jazyk said:


> O que significa este comentário ao meu comentário?


Estava apenas a clarificar que dizemos "pés de galinha" (e não "patas" ) .


----------



## Vanda

Ari, estou apenas brincando com você, porque amei a expressão que você usou. Ainda agora me vem um sorriso. Eu gosto muito, muito mesmo, das expressões inusitadas e reviravoltas linguísticas. Para mim, demonstram excelência no uso da língua: saber criar.


----------



## jazyk

englishmania said:


> Estava apenas a clarificar que dizemos "pés de galinha" (e não "patas" ) .


E eu apenas expus e provei que há quem diga patas de galinha em Portugal. Pode não ser comum, mas não se pode negar a sua existência. Para fa(c)tos não há argumentos.


----------



## gato radioso

Ari RT said:


> Eu não. Só traduzi. A ideia pertence ao autor original, não matem o mensageiro. Devo confessar... no entanto... que a ideia... assim... meio que... custou-me um dia a caraminholar um certo incômodo. Não pelos meus pés de galinha, "quase" todos bem vindos sinais de muito riso. O "quase" ficou entre aspas por conta de um ou outro que foram mais bem consequência de pouco siso e por isso mesmo tiveram como efeito duplo riso.
> Acontece que a figura de linguagem não faz sentido. Admito que a sociedade em média avalie as rugas como um "defeito" estético, como se o passar do tempo fosse evitável ou de alguma forma um "handicap". Mas o exagero de pés de galinha, a pele da face craquelada, a granja toda ali representada, especialmente a face tostada de sol e toda quebradinha... não consigo concordar que isso seja "feio". Como diz um amigo, muito a oeste e mais um pouco é onde fica o leste.
> 
> Registrada a minha defesa, noto que fui o único a interpretar "el corral entero" como MUITAS rugas. Mauritz, gato e englishmania viram como rugas MAIS PROFUNDAS. Talvez daí venha a ideia de pegadas de pata, animal mais pesado que a galinha. Mas estamos falando de pata = pé de animal ou de pata = fêmea do pato? Pata pé de animal não faz sentido, cada animal tem sua pegada e a generalidade da figura não serviria de metáfora para as rugas. Pegada de pata fêmea do pato levanta a dúvida quanto a porque pata e não pato, já que em ES as pegadas são de gallo. Além do mais, a pata e o pato têm de característico, de diferente das demais aves, as membranas interdigitais, que não vemos representadas nas rugas. Fisiologicamente falando, com o passar do tempo as rugas ficam mesmo mais profundas e também mais numerosas, de modo que as duas interpretações podem ser corretas. Metaforicamente, creio que quem tenha muitos sinais do passar do tempo tem MUITAS rugas e não rugas mais profundas.
> De uma ou de outra forma, "pegadas de pata" não se usa no Brasil, que eu saiba.



En dos palabras: im presionante.


----------



## Ari RT

Vanda said:


> Ari, estou apenas brincando com você, porque amei a expressão que você usou. Ainda agora me vem um sorriso. Eu gosto muito, muito mesmo, das expressões inusitadas e reviravoltas linguísticas. Para mim, demonstram excelência no uso da língua: saber criar.


Mas não é isso mesmo o que eu estou dizendo? O mérito de ter encontrado essa figura de linguagem é do autor original, que imaginou a face da personagem marcada pelo pisoteio de um monte de galinhas e conseguiu colocar isso em uma palavra. Eu só traduzi o achado. Não deu para traduzir direto corral para curral, não são cognatos perfeitos. Galinheiro seria a opção trivial, mas tem um probleminha de número de sílabas que atrapalha a métrica do original, que pretende um "timing" humorístico, e o problemão da silabada de galinhEIRO intEIRO. Granja serviu bem, (quase)  a mesma métrica e sem cacofonia.
Boa tradução (eu achei), ganho uma estrelinha. Mas quem desencavou a ideia de "corral" foi o autor original. O mérito para quem o tem.


----------

